# Config Airport Express et Freebox Revolution



## dupontrodo (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter une nouvelle borne Airport Express afin d'améliorer le WiFi chez moi.
Je vais donc la brancher en ethernet sur ma Freebox Revolution et créer mon réseau WiFi Airport. Quelles sont les configs' à faire, notamment sur la Freebox, pour que tout fonctionne au mieux ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## spiderben25 (27 Juin 2012)

Si tu veux juste étendre ton réseau Wifi, je pense que le mieux est de laisser la Freebox s'occuper de toutes les fonctions routeur, et d'utiliser la borne Airport comme un simple switch.
En gros tu branches la borne Airport via le port LAN (et pas WAN) sur ta Freebox, si tu veux tu désactives le Wifi de la Freebox pour ne pas qu'il soit redondant, et c'est tout côté Freebox.
Côté borne Airport tu choisis bien la mode Bridge (pont), via connexion Ethernet, comme sur cette image : http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/1279#15
Vérifie bien qu'elle obtienne une adresse IP locale via le DHCP, de la même façon que si c'était un ordinateur.
Enfin tu as juste à configurer le Wifi sur ta borne Airport et c'est tout bon.


----------

